# Sexueller Missbrauch im Camp: Die Schuldigen sind gefunden!



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt habt ihr mitbekommen, dass in einem Feriencamp an der See ein paar Jugendliche ein paar jüngere Jugendliche vergewaltigt/missbraucht haben. Das geht ja gerade durch alle Medien. Und so schrecklich das auch ist, wird natürlich wieder mal versucht, aus dem Leiden der Kinder politischer Erfolg zu generieren. Denn:

Frau Merk, die bayrische Justizministerin der CSU hat die Ursache für den Missbrauch gefunden!! Hat jemand ne Idee? Nein? Ok, ich... nein, sie verrät es euch: (Achtung! Sarkasmus!)

Die Schuldigen sind *tadaaa*:
- Die FDP (weil sie Kinderpornos lieber löschen statt sperren wollen)
- Killerspiele

Hoch lebe das Sommerloch! Immerhin ein gutes hat es ja. Frau Merk hat damit tadelos Kompetenz bewiesen  Oh man, die Hitze scheint einigen echt nicht gut zu tun... Hoffentlich ist ihre Theorie so abstrus, dass sich sogar Politiker nicht trauen, sich der Diskussion anzuschließen!

Quelle und genauere Erklärung: Sexuelle Gewalt in der Ferienfreizeit: CSU-Ministerin macht Spiele und FDP für Missbrauch verantwortlich - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

Schön, aber das hätte eher in die Rumpelkammer gemusst.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Schön, aber das hätte eher in die Rumpelkammer gemusst.


 

Hast du dir mal das erste Bild von dem Spiegel-Link angeschaut?

Ich dachte mir zuerst, was is das denn für eine fertige?!.....  



Eh klar das wieder die Spiele schuld sind... Die haben halt keine anderen Argumente/Schuldträger mehr...


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH MEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTT!!

Bitte sagt: Hahaa Juli Juli 
Das kann doch jetzt echt nicht ihr Ernst sein.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Juli 2010)

Juhuuu, es geht in die nächste Runde ... Ist denn schon wieder Wahlkrampf ?

Da krieg' ich *SO* 'nen Hals !!!


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

Ich finde des ja ne Frechheit eine Vergewaltigung auf PC-Spiele zurück zu führen.... 

Für diese Äußerung hätte die Frau ne Kopfnuss oder Pferdekuss von _Bud Spencer_ verdient.... 

Mach ich das nächste mal auch so...

*Ich bau nen Autounfall und der Politik geb ich die Schuld.... *

 Die Vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen... Einfach traurig das solche Leute bei uns im Land was zu sagen haben....

Gegen diese Äußerung sollte es ne Petition geben....


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Schön, aber das hätte eher in die Rumpelkammer gemusst.


Sehe ich anders. Hier wird mal wieder ein Grundstein für zwei der leidigsten Diskussionthemen der Politik gelegt, die auch uns Spieler direkt betreffen. Das eine sind "unsere" Speile, dass andere "unsere" Freiheit, die beide auf dem Spiel stehen, so lange es immer wieder so MERKbefreite Politiker gibt 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal das erste Bild von dem Spiegel-Link angeschaut?
> 
> Ich dachte mir zuerst, was is das denn für eine fertige?!.....


Dachte ich auch erst... wahrscheinlich wurde das Foto gerade in dem Moment gemacht, als ihr klar wurde, was für einen Dummschiss sie da von sich gegeben hat 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Eh klar das wieder die Spiele schuld sind... Die haben halt keine anderen Argumente/Schuldträger mehr...


Gerade in diesem Fall hat man ja sogar lebend gefasste Täter! Da kann man ja mal wirklich nachforschen, was die dazu getrieben hat...

Passend dazu ein (leider sehr oberflächliches) Interview mit einer Polizeipsychologin: Missbrauch auf Ameland: "Der Fall ist keine Seltenheit" - Panorama | STERN.DE



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Einfach traurig das solche Leute bei uns im Land was zu sagen haben....


 DAS ist genau das, was mir am meisten Angst macht! Blinder Aktionismus führt bei vielen Politikern zu solchen Gehirnfürzen und das durch die Bank! Wie sagt es bei Heise einer sinngemäß so schön? "Man könnte unser Land auch von einer Horde wirldgewordener Paviane regieren lassen - Der Unterschied im Ergebnis wäre minimal"


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

> Dachte ich auch erst... wahrscheinlich wurde das Foto gerade in dem Moment gemacht, als ihr klar wurde, was für einen Dummschiss sie da von sich gegeben hat



Unterschreib ich so... 

Bin auch gespannt was die Täter aussagen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

Dazu kann ich nur Sagen:
Lächerlich 
Und ehhhm,
Sailing for free Gaming....


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Juli 2010)

Mit sicherheit! die Killerspielespieler sind schuld an Vergewaltigungen  ich schmeiss mich weg xDD


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2010)

OMG
Wenn die Frau wenigstens wissen würde, von was sie spricht xD
Dazu ein Zitat aus dem Spiegel-Online Forum:


			
				STiAT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich betrachte dass es ebenso Sexuelle Gewalt in der Kirche gab, bin ich dafür die Institution Kirche zu verbieten. Das würde der CSU bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Schwini (23. Juli 2010)

was hat denn sowas mit Killerspielen zu tun? IN einem Killerspiel vergewaltigt man doch keine Gegner. 

Und das die Koalition mit FDP nicht klappt, daran haben auch die Killerspiele und WoW zu tun!


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2010)

Schwini schrieb:


> was hat denn sowas mit Killerspielen zu tun? IN einem Killerspiel vergewaltigt man doch keine Gegner.


Ich sagte ja, die hat keine Ahnung von was sie labert....

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Deutschland nur von totalen Idioten regiert wird


----------



## Schwini (23. Juli 2010)

das Gefühl beschleicht nicht nur dich.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Juli 2010)

Was haben "Killerspiele" mit Missbrauchsfällen zu tun? Die Regierung sollte mal nachdenken, wie man sowas verweiden kann. 

Ein Vorschlag an den Bildungsminister wegen "Killerspielen":

Man sollte den Schülern im Unterricht klar machen, dass das *nicht real* ist.  Dieses Thema passt gut in den Ethikunterricht. Diesem Thema würden Schüler sicherlich mehr Interesse zeigen als dem ganzen Philosophenzeug. Das sind Pixel und nicht mehr. Aber Serien wie CSI: Miami oder Navy CIS werden im Deutschen Fernsehen ausgestrahlt, obwohl dort detaillierte Leichen,  Animationen etc. gezeigt werden.
Da auch die Medien eine immer wichtigere Rolle im Alltag spielen, sollte die Regierung das Bildungssystem überarbeiten.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Deutschland nur von totalen Idioten regiert wird


 

Bring das erstmal den 88 Mio anderen Chaoten bei, dir hier noch leben....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, die hat keine Ahnung von was sie labert....
> 
> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Deutschland nur von totalen Idioten regiert wird




Jetzt erst 

@Topic
Langsam wird die Diskussion einfach lächerlich


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

> Langsam wird die Diskussion einfach lächerlich



Aber was willst du dagegen machen? Wenn die Leute in diesem Land nicht endlich radikal umdenken, werden wir bald nur noch von solchen Flaschen regiert... Ich mein, so einen Mist lass ich ja nicht mal ab wenn ich strunz besoffen bin....


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Bestimmt habt ihr mitbekommen, dass in einem Feriencamp an der See ein paar Jugendliche ein paar jüngere Jugendliche vergewaltigt/missbraucht haben. Das geht ja gerade durch alle Medien. Und so schrecklich das auch ist, wird natürlich wieder mal versucht, aus dem Leiden der Kinder politischer Erfolg zu generieren. Denn:
> 
> Frau Merk, die bayrische Justizministerin der CSU hat die Ursache für den Missbrauch gefunden!! Hat jemand ne Idee? Nein? Ok, ich... nein, sie verrät es euch: (Achtung! Sarkasmus!)
> 
> ...


Und was lernen wir daraus? Politische Vorschläge der CSU kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen, dafür fallen sie einfach viel zu oft durch sachliche Unkenntniss auf.  



Schwini schrieb:


> was hat denn sowas mit Killerspielen zu tun? IN einem Killerspiel vergewaltigt man doch keine Gegner.
> 
> Und das die Koalition mit FDP nicht klappt, daran haben auch die Killerspiele und WoW zu tun!





iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, die hat keine Ahnung von was sie labert....
> 
> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Deutschland nur von totalen Idioten regiert wird


Diese Idioten sind ein Spiegel der Bevölkerung. 

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber was willst du dagegen machen? Wenn die Leute in diesem Land nicht endlich radikal umdenken, werden wir bald nur noch von solchen Flaschen regiert... Ich mein, so einen Mist lass ich ja nicht mal ab wenn ich strunz besoffen bin....



Meine Konsequenz daraus ist, das ich keine Großen Parteien mehr Wähle.
Aber a) müssten das mehr machen und b) ist das von regen in die Traufe, den besser sind die anderen auch nicht


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus? Politische Vorschläge der CSU kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen, dafür fallen sie einfach viel zu oft durch sachlichen Unkenntniss auf.



Das ist aber eigentlich bei allen Parteien soo...
Morgen kommt die FDP an das das doch nicht an ihnen liegt sondern ausschließlich an den "bösen" Killerspielen


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Meine Konsequenz daraus ist, das ich keine Großen Parteien mehr Wähle.
> Aber a) müssten das mehr machen und b) ist das von regen in die Traufe, den besser sind die anderen auch nicht


 

Und genau deswegen geb ich den Piraten ne Chance....


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

Wobei die Piraten in meinen Augen mehr eine Bewegung als eine Partei sind.
Nix gegen die (ich würd sie auch wählen) aber von großen Teilen der Politik haben sie so wenig Ahnung wie CSU-Politiker von Killerspielen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Wobei die Piraten in meinen Augen mehr eine Bewegung als eine Partei sind.
> Nix gegen die (ich würd sie auch wählen) aber von großen Teilen der Politik haben sie so wenig Ahnung wie CSU-Politiker von Killerspielen.


 

Die Piraten sind eine junge Partei... Die können noch lernen...

Bei der CSU und den anderen sitzen die Vorurteile einfach schon viel zu fest verankert im Bewusstsein... Schwer vorzustellen das da noch großartig was positives passieren wird... 

Vllt. muss man den "Außenseitern" einfach mal ne Chance geben....


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Juli 2010)

Got sei Dank, dass sie der japanische Spiel Battle Rape (oder so etwas) kennt...

Edit:

Dass sie es* NICHT *kennt!


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (23. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, die hat keine Ahnung von was sie labert....
> 
> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Deutschland nur von totalen Idioten regiert wird



manchmal hilft nur ein schlag ins gesicht, oder wie in diesem fall vielleicht auch zwei.


----------



## docdent (23. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst... wahrscheinlich wurde das Foto gerade in dem Moment gemacht, als ihr klar wurde, was für einen Dummschiss sie da von sich gegeben hat


Du glaubst an das Gute im Politiker  Lobenswert - nur: solche Äußerungen sind in der Regel wohlüberlegt. Ein Politiker nutzt solche Gelegenheiten, um Grundüberzeugungen durchzusetzen. Die *Wahrheit *ist dabei ein vernachlässigbares Opfer, solange sie der breiten Bevölkerung nicht bekannt ist.

Daher bin ich sicher, dass Frau Merk genau wusste, was sie sagte. Insofern ist eine nachträgliche Erkenntnis wohl eher nicht Anlass für den *Gesichtsausdruck*. Über dessen wahren Grund habe ich einige Vermutungen, deren Wiedergabe sich aber hier verbietet


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Juli 2010)

die frage ist doch wo waren die betreuer ,etwa zu viel geraucht zu stoned 

um alles zu realisieren .

wiso fahren die überhaupt nach holland ,

und zu FDP öhm ich frag mich ob die nochmal gewählt wird ,wahrscheinlich von den Hotel Vorstand mietglieder 

sorry aber CDU +FDP sind die schlechste partei die überhaupt zusammengekommen sind .

und zu Angie also die frau ist fehler am platz ,was hatt die bisser gemacht 

ausser steuer gelder rauszuhauen ,

das kann ich auch .
ich gründe auch ne partei 
party ,kein problem mache ich besser 

dsl internet wird billiger +killerspiele werden nicht zensiert .

beim online zocken müßen die arme und beine,kopf rumfliegen ,blut muß spritzen ,

elektro sachen werden mit 1 % versteuert ,

Partei name ist = Sozialistischer Zocker Partei 

SZP


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

docdent schrieb:


> Du glaubst an das Gute im Politiker


Etwas gutes im Politiker?Hör auf... ich kann nicht mehr!! 



docdent schrieb:


> Lobenswert - nur: solche Äußerungen sind in der Regel wohlüberlegt. Ein Politiker nutzt solche Gelegenheiten, um Grundüberzeugungen durchzusetzen. Die *Wahrheit *ist dabei ein vernachlässigbares Opfer, solange sie der breiten Bevölkerung nicht bekannt ist.
> 
> Daher bin ich sicher, dass Frau Merk genau wusste, was sie sagte.


Das kann natürlich sein... in der Regel ist das auch so. Aber meistens geben sie sich wenigstens Mühe, es ansatzweise plausibel klingen zu lassen, was sie so von sich geben, was hier ja nun mal absolut nicht der Fall war  Politiker sind doch normalerweise Meister da drin, ihren verzapften Mist als das Beste vom Besten zu verkaufen ^^


----------



## Rocksteak (23. Juli 2010)

Und ihr würdet natürlich alle bessere Politiker abgeben. Diese Aussage handelt von fehlendem Sachverstand. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Deutschland von "totalen Vollidioten" regiert wird. In anderen Ländern bekommen die Arbeitslosen 2 Monate lang 200€ p.M. und dann ist Schluss. Genauso fehlt das Kindergeld etc. Man sollte froh sein hier leben zu können.

Aber btt: Manche CSU-Politiker sollten ihr Wissen um Killerspiele lieber für sich behalten...^^


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Thema in das WPW-Unterforum verschoben. Dort passt es eher. Vielleicht hilft es auch dem Thread mehr sachliche Diskussionen zu fördern, anstatt kurze banale Meinungen hervorzurufen.


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juli 2010)

Das nenne ich mal Kompetenz.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM1xs1jDcis

Aber dann bei Killerspielen mitreden wollen.


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Und ihr würdet natürlich alle bessere Politiker abgeben.


Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich ein besserer Politiker wäre. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, da ich rethorisch nicht so fitt bin wie die und für schlagfertige Antworten muss ich auch öfter mal länger nachdenken und Anzüge trag ich auch nicht gern. Aber ich wäre nicht so käuflich, wie die! Aus Prinzip schon nicht  Und ich wäre ein ehrlicher Politiker, weil ich nicht gut lügen kann.

Leider wird man mit den Eigenschaften nett, ehrlich und nicht käufliche eben kein Spitzenpolitiker und dann kann man es auch gleich lassen. Weil sonst haste zwar die ganze Arbeit aber eben nicht den benefit


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich ja wie solche Äußerungen zustande kommen?! Bzw. was die Gedankengänge der Person sind, die so einen Stuss von sich geben....


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Juli 2010)

die CSU spinnt doch...immer die gleiche leier von denen, ich kanns nicht mehr hören und sehen!


----------



## Radagis (23. Juli 2010)

Der Grüne wird genauso gut mit Hammer und Nagel umgehen können wie mit seinem Computer^^.
Sonst hauen diese sogenannten Volksvertreter permanent alle möglichen Anglizismen raus, aber nicht wissen was ein Browser ist rofl . 

Richtig erkannt keine Ahnung von Computern aber über Spiele urteilen mit denen selber noch nie Kontakt hatten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Juli 2010)

Keine Angst, es handelt sich um Bayern, da sind solche Politiker völlig normal xD


----------



## Squatrat (23. Juli 2010)

Also mal im Ernst ich spiele seit ich ich 14 bin Spiele ab 18 wie ca. 8 von 10 männliche Mitschüler aus meiner Klasse auch (Gymnasium). Bisher ist mir bei keinem von uns eine erhöhte Gewaltbereitschaft aufgefallen. (Oder der Drang andere zu mißbrauchen.)

Man sollte das Alter nicht als Maßstab für so etwas nehmen, weil es schlicht nicht repräsentativ für die Entwicklung einer Person steht. Es spricht nichts dagegen Altersempfehlungen zu erteilen jedoch sollten diese nicht überbewertet werden.

Computerspiele sind mal wieder ein billiger Sündenbock mit dem sich Politiker, die von der Materie meist kaum Ahnung haben, aus der Verantwortung stehlen wollen. Dies tun sie weil das Verbieten von Spielen viel einfacher ist als gegen die realen Probleme wie zum Beispiel Mobing vorzugehen.

Ich finde es widerlich wie manche Politiker versuchen sich nach Amokläufen mit unüberlegten Verbotsforderungen zu profilieren.
Diese sogenanten Leute des Volkes mißbrauchen derart grauenvolle Ereignise um auf Wählerfang zu gehen so etwas gehört verboten. Ich frage mich wie diese Personen es wagen können irgend jemandem etwas über Moral zu predigen.

Solange Krichenverteter in diesen Gremien sitzen weigere ich mich sie anzuerkennen.

Aber dann dürfen sich 6 Jährige Dokumentationen über den Holocaust anschauen in denen 100 nackte Leichen auf einem Haufen liegen. Wo bleibt da der Jugendschutz?

Von soviel Scheinheiligkeit wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juli 2010)

Da hat jemand in den Wow Foren gelesen und zwar Sätze wie:,, Mein Schurke fistet deinen Priester weg ´´. Ach der Dünschüss interessiert mich nicht Killerspiele da und hier, ich werde immer das spielen was ich will das verbietet mir keiner.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Juli 2010)

@Squatrat
Ich kann das genau so unterschrieben!
Bin 15


----------



## Squatrat (23. Juli 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da hat jemand in den Wow Foren gelesen und  zwar Sätze wie:,, Mein Schurke fistet deinen Priester weg ´´. Ach der  Dünschüss interessiert mich nicht Killerspiele da und hier, ich werde  immer das spielen was ich will das verbietet mir keiner.



Klar mich kotzt es nur an mit Vergewaltigern und Mördern indirekt auf eine Ebene gestellt zu werden.



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Bin 15



Bin älter.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Juli 2010)

Wollte damit nur ausdrücken das ich dir recht gebe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema in das WPW-Unterforum verschoben. Dort passt es eher. Vielleicht hilft es auch dem Thread mehr sachliche Diskussionen zu fördern, anstatt kurze banale Meinungen hervorzurufen.



Die Hoffnung war wohl unbegründet.

Da es zu der Inkompetenz, von der dieser Thread handelt, offensichtlich keinen Diskussionsbedarf gibt (was will man da auch noch zu sagen?), sie aber als Anlass für jede Menge Spam&Flame genommen wird (in dem Fall zwar nicht unverdient, aber trotzdem unerwünscht), ist hier jetzt zu.


----------

